
Larry Page does the right thing: Says "Whatever" To Wall Street - admp
http://www.businessinsider.com/google-larry-page-wall-street-2011-4
======
orangecat
_In the past, Larry has championed projects like wind power and self-driving
cars that there's no conceivable reason for Google to be pursuing._

There are very good reasons for Google to pursue self-driving cars. They have
the mapping infrastructure and AI expertise, and it's potentially
extraordinarily valuable. Tens of thousands of lives no longer lost annually
due to human error, substantially reduced congestion and travel times, the
ability to work or play rather than manually drive, reduced need for parking
lots, greater freedom of movement for children and the elderly...

~~~
droz
I would hate to have a self driving car... especially if it were connect to a
network. Seems like it would become way to easy to kidnap someone, or drive
their car into a wall or any number of other activities.

